# Dragon Port



## dangerdave (Apr 1, 2014)

*DRAGON PORT (DRAGON BLOOD, TRIPLE BERRY, PORT STYLE WINE): 3 gallons*

My goal here was to make a port style wine while adhering to the original Dragon Blood recipe as closely as possible.

*In preparation for this recipe, I placed 1/2 pound of dried blueberries into a half-gallon jug and covered with 750ml of Vodka (40% ABV) for topping up later. 




*12-18-13*: Eighteen pounds (18) pounds of frozen triple berry blend, thawed via microwave, and placed into three mesh bags along with three sliced bananas (peels included) and 20oz of red raisins. The residual juice from the fruit and 12oz of Real Lemon juice were added to a fermenter, with eight (8) cups of white granuated sugar (stirred well). Beginning SG = 1.130. To this liquid, I added...

2 tsp Yeast Nutrient
1/2 tsp Yeast Energizer
2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
1/2 cup of Untoast American Oak Powder
1 tsp Bentonite (rehydrated in 1/2 cup water)
Placed mesh bags of fruit in fermenter, and covered fermenter. Attached Brew Belt.

*12-19-13*: Pitched rehyrated packet of EC-1118 Wine Yeast.

*Bags were squeezed, the must was vigorously stirred, and SG was checked daily. 




*12-22-13*: SG = 1.020. Added the following...

4 cups of sugar
2 tsp Yeast Nutrient
1/2 tsp Yeast Energizer
SG after adding sugar 1.050
*Bags were squeezed, the must was vigorously stirred, and SG was checked daily.

*12-26-13*: SG = 1.005. Racked and added 750ml of Blackberry Brandy (35% ABV)

*01-03-14*: Racked and topped up with 1/2 of the blueberry infused vodka. Added 3 tsp wine tannin.

*03-27-14*: Racked and topped up with remainder of blueberry infused vodka.

I stole a small sample to share at the Luva Bella gathering on March 29th to rave reviews. Decided to leave as-is.

Enjoy!


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for posting Dave. I am going to give this a try.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 1, 2014)

I had some help and advice from jamesngalveston on this one. It came out very good. I even surprise myself sometimes. The finishing tannins (added on Jan 3rd) really "filled in the holes", so to speak. It is well worth the effort. I'll be bottling mine very soon. Pics to follow.


----------



## Skycrestfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

Dave... Your Port is fantastic....
Stephen
Skycrestfarm


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks, Stephen. I appreciate the compliment very much!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Apr 3, 2014)

Sounds great Dave! I'll have to try it for sure!


----------



## Lornahdune (Apr 4, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> I had some help and advice from jamesngalveston on this one. It came out very good. I even surprise myself sometimes. The finishing tannins (added on Jan 3rd) really "filled in the holes", so to speak. It is well worth the effort. I'll be bottling mine very soon. Pics to follow.



So regarding the recipe, you don't mention anywhere topping up with water or anything. Did I miss that or there isn't any in this recipe? You have 18lbs of fruit in what size fermenter? I want to try it but just making sure I got it right before I start getting everything out on the table, so to speak, lol.
-l


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 4, 2014)

DJ PMed regarding the same question, Lauren.

I used a five gallon fermenter. Thaw each bag of fruit, place them into bags. You will have extra juice also. If you don't, you'll need to squeeze as much out as you can. If you could squeeze _all_ the liquid out of a three pound bag of Wyman's Triple Berry Blend, you'd get about a half gallon...trust me. If you add all the juice, fruit bags, and lemon juice to the fermenter, you will get about three gallons. If you come up short later, don't worry as you'll be topping up with the brandy or vodka.


----------



## Floandgary (Apr 5, 2014)

We too can attest to the top-shelf rating of Dave's concoction! All I can say is that the others present were lucky they got to sample some!! Another one for the ages Dave


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 6, 2014)

Alright, got mine going yesterday, will pitch yeast in a little bit. I am doing a 2 gal. batch. I used 12lbs. of fruit and ended up with about 1 gal. of juice. Squeezed the heck out of the fruit bags. Added 36oz. water. With fruit juice, little bit of water, lemon juice, etc. and the fruit bags in the primary, my level is just above the 2 gal. mark. Was kind of hard getting a SG reading as the must is very thick. Starting SG 1.130..............here we go!!

Also, I had to add oak chips as no one around here sells oak powder. I put in 1 1/2cups so hopefully that will do the "oak trick". If not, I will add some more during secondary.
I have picked up some blackberry brandy and blueberry vodka. I will probably top off with 1/2 of each along the way.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds like fun! Looking forward to hearing how it goes!


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 7, 2014)

Way to go, DJ! Keeps us abreast!

I got mine bottled yesterday. Caps and labels today. After the last racking (March 27th), I added the last of the blueberry vodka to top off. After tasting yesterday, I found it a bit tart and "hot" from the extra fruit flavor and alcohol. I did a few tests and found a little extra sugar would balance it right out---for my tastes---based on my expectations. So, I added one cup of sugar tp the three gallon batch. The final SG was 1.020, just a bit sweeter than the DB I make. Perfect for a port-style wine!

I am very pleased. Now, I have to hide it. Bottled wine tends to get drank around our house.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 7, 2014)

Sounds awesome Dave. Hope mine turns out half that good. I am not very "wine proficient", let alone port, which I have never made. Going to follow your instructions pretty close and try not to PM you to death. 

I did add to my previous post about what I had to do oak-wise.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 7, 2014)

I checked your last poat, DJ. Sounds like a good plan. Great things start with good plans.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 7, 2014)

Finished product...30 splits...


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome pic, and label Dave. Very port-looking.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 9, 2014)

Checked my SG last night. Down to 1.062, in two days. I have been squeezing fruit bags and stirring twice a day. 
I did hook up my "redneck brew belt" (two heating pads held onto primary with a belt from my wife) from day 1. I have been hitting it with a few hours of that per day to keep some heat on it. 
At the rate it is going, it should be down to 1.020-1.030 by tonight, hopefully. Then I will add the additional sugar, nutrient, etc.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 9, 2014)

SG down to 1.020 tonight. Added sugar to get SG up to 1.050, then added nutrient and energizer. I did add another 1/4 cup of light toast Amercian oak chips. Hooked everything back up and will let it ferment out, then rack. So far, so good (keeping fingers crossed).


----------



## acrylic-wine-dispaly (Apr 10, 2014)

yes, i like the port style wine too. but i can not make it


----------



## acrylic-wine-dispaly (Apr 10, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Finished product...30 splits...



the Chinese are also like the dragon sign, dragon in china means the power,loyalty.


----------



## vernsgal (Apr 10, 2014)

Dave I am curious, because costs are different here in Canada.. do you think the alcohol you added changed the taste that much to your port, or would step feeding have left you with the same without the alcohol costs?


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 12, 2014)

I think the fruit brandy did contribute to the final products flavor. I've sent out a few bottles, so hopefully we will hear some reviews here soon.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 14, 2014)

Mine was down to 1.005 Saturday morning. Racked it over to a gallon, 1/2 gallon and 375ml vessel(s). Added the appropriate amount of brandy and will rack again in a week or so. I had quite a bit of "sludge" in the bottom of my primary so was only able to get the above amounts out of my 2gal. batch. If I do this again, I will add a little more water on the front end and put my oak chips in the fruit bags.


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 14, 2014)

Dave, those bottles look fabulous! 

I saw this wax seal the other day: http://www.nostalgicimpressions.com/Wax_Seal_Stamp_with_Brown_Wood_Handle_Round_Bras_p/579hwx.htm and immediately thought of your Dragon Port. It would look pretty awesome on your bottles


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes, Raelene, I have looked at those several time, and they are very cool. I keep telling myself, "Don't make the process even more complicated!" Wax, not for me and my Dragon Blood. I just started using capsules last year!


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 21, 2014)

Racked over this weekend, added some blueberry vodka and tannin. The sip I took so far isn't too bad. Very flavorful and very good taste of oak. Now we wait.


----------



## Hunt (Apr 28, 2014)

This is yet another Wine I want to make. You guys are a bad influence on me and my bank account lol. This question has been asked before but I couldn't understand the answer. Was there any water added or is it all juice. Also I can't find dried blueberries so would fresh or frozen Work


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 28, 2014)

Hunt,
I believe Dave didn't add any water. I made a 2 gallon batch and had to add approx. 36oz. of water. With the juice that drained off/was sqeezed off the berries along with the water, I was about 1 gal. of liquid. When I laid the fruit bags in the primary, it pushed it up to approx. 2 gal. I squeezed quite a bit, twice a day and ended up with right at 2 gal. liquid (without the fruit bags sitting in primary, like in the beginning) when it was time to rack to secondary. I ended up with 1 1/2gal. after racking, due to the substantial amount of sediment in the primary. 
If I do this again(which I plan on) I will probably add another 36-48oz. of water so I can get a full 2 gal. of liquid. Another thing I did, was use oak chips (my LHBS didn't have oak powder) and I put them in the primary, loose. Next time, I will probably put them in the fruit bags and they may not drop so much sediment either. Not for sure on that one.
Mine is in the final stages of aging/clearing. Should be bottling it in approx. 2+ months.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 28, 2014)

How much fruit did you use, DJ, for your 2 gallon batch?

Yes, Hunt, I think the fresh or frozen blueberries would work just fine, maybe better!


----------



## Hunt (Apr 28, 2014)

Question on the use of the banana. Do you leave them whole or cut up but with the peel


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 28, 2014)

Leave the peel on and slice them up. I changed the recipe to relect this oversight. Thanks for pointing that out.

Good luck, Hunt!


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 28, 2014)

I cut mine into halves with the peels, minus the stems.

Dave,
I used 12lbs. fruit for 2 gal.


----------



## Hunt (Apr 28, 2014)

Found a 35% abv blueberry vodka today. Gonna add frozen blueberries to that and see how it go's


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 29, 2014)

I must say thanks Dave !
He gave me a sample of his Port - and I was impressed only being less than 5 months aged or less. 
I truly enjoy a good port - This needed to sit for a couple of months - because it was too hot per say, but had great potential !!


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks, Steve. I have a bottle I have been nipping off to gauge it's aging. The heat is already subsiding, and the fruit is coming through nicely. I have a case of 24 sitting until Fall. Maybe I'll send you a follow up then, so you can see the difference...if I can keep my college-age step-son out of it. He's a port junky!

step-son><me


----------



## Hokapsig (Jun 1, 2014)

Dave,

Chop up/mince the red raisens or add whole? I realize the banana adds body and mouthfeel, but would adding tannin instead of the raisens do the same thing?


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 2, 2014)

You could be right about the tannin, but this was my first swing at home made port, so I can't answer from experience...yet.


----------



## peaches9324 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hokapsig said:


> Dave,
> 
> Chop up/mince the red raisens or add whole? I realize the banana adds body and mouthfeel, but would adding tannin instead of the raisens do the same thing?



Hokapsig More Wines have specialty tannins if your willing to spend a dew extra bucks. After using the specialty tannins I hate to use regular tannin if the budget permits


----------



## Ryan_2013 (Jun 8, 2014)

So I started this recipe on 5/31, followed the directions and pitched yeas on 6/1 with a starting SG of 1.120...everything started fine and by 6/5 the SG seemed to stall out around 1.030..at this point I added the next step of sugar, yeast nutrient etc however it seems that the fermentation has stalled..SG went up to 1.060 after added sugar and hasn't budged since...I did add another packet of yeast as well with no luck. Temperature is the same as when it started, using brew belt. Can't think of why it's not fermenting so thought I would see if anyone on here had any great ideas to get it started again, used a lot of fruit for this and would hate to waste it! Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 8, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Thanks, Steve. I have a bottle I have been nipping off to gauge it's aging. The heat is already subsiding, and the fruit is coming through nicely. I have a case of 24 sitting until Fall. Maybe I'll send you a follow up then, so you can see the difference...if I can keep my college-age step-son out of it. He's a port junky!
> 
> step-son><me



Looking forward it to it Dave !!

I really think it needed was more time to bring out the fruit more


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 9, 2014)

Ryan_2013 said:


> So I started this recipe on 5/31, followed the directions and pitched yeas on 6/1 with a starting SG of 1.120...everything started fine and by 6/5 the SG seemed to stall out around 1.030..at this point I added the next step of sugar, yeast nutrient etc however it seems that the fermentation has stalled..SG went up to 1.060 after added sugar and hasn't budged since...I did add another packet of yeast as well with no luck. Temperature is the same as when it started, using brew belt. Can't think of why it's not fermenting so thought I would see if anyone on here had any great ideas to get it started again, used a lot of fruit for this and would hate to waste it! Thanks in advance


 
It sounds like you did everything right, Ryan. Have you stirred it? If not, take out the fruit and stir in some oxygen, vigorously. That may help it go.


----------



## RedRockGirl (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm curious to see how this one has aged. Who made it and what do you think now? Any changes you would make?


----------



## claywine12204 (Feb 1, 2017)

I would like to make this with a a pineapple twist and curious if I could use two 3lb bags of frozen tropical fruit and add pineapple juice instead of the lemon? ( I have a 3 gallon carboy) I'm confused, I just made my first ever wine and followed the dragon blood recipe and it turned out great. That recipe called for 6lbs of fruit for a 6 gallon recipe and this one says 18lbs for a 3 lb recipe!! Am I reading this correct that I would need 6 bags of the 3lb tropical fruit mix?


----------

